# Steigerwald Panoramaweg



## fibm (7. Juli 2011)

Seit 1-2 Jahres gibt es den Steigerwald Panorama weg von Bad Windsheim nach Bamberg. Ist den schon mal jemand ganz oder teilweise gefahren? 
Mich würde interessieren wie da so der Trailanteil ist? Strecke und Hm sind ganz ordentlich. Ideal für 2 Tage. 

http://www.steigerwald-panoramaweg.de/wandertour/index.php

Fibm


----------



## pinguin (8. Juli 2011)

Bin das Ding verg. Herbst von etwas südl. von Iphofen bis zum Zabelstein gefahren. Das sind ca. 70 km Wanderweg gewesen. Die Streckenführung ist interessant, es gibt auch mal Schotterwege, aber größtenteils Waldwege, Wiesenwege, Wurzelpassagen (manchmal nicht fahrbar für Bewegungslegastheniker wie mich) und handelsübliche Trails aller Art.

Für zwei Tage dürfte das genau passend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (8. Juli 2011)

und in was für einer Richtung geht es besser/leichter?


----------



## pinguin (8. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne nur von Süd nach Nord. Vermutung: Diese Richtung ist die schwerere, wg. der Schwanbergauffahrt, die doch ganz nett Körner kostet. Ausserdem ist es angenehmer, im Handtal die laaaaange Treppe das Rad bergan zu tragen als runterwärts. Usw.

Gibt aber bestimmt auch Leute, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten.

Ich persönlich sage (und ich wohne ja nur 20 km vom Zabelstein entfernt):

Vom Erlebniswert her würde ich von Süd nach Nord empfehlen. 

Und wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, fährste die Tour halt 2x in verschiedenen Jahren und vllt. auch noch zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten.


----------



## Morcheltrainer (2. September 2015)

Servus Leute,

hat jemand von euch aktuelle Erfahrungen mit dem Steigerwald Panoramaweg?

MfG
Morcheltrainer


----------



## Florian (20. August 2019)

Wir sind auf dem Deutschlandtrail ein Stück den Steigerwald-Panoramaweg gefolgt und planen gerade, den Weg demnächst an einem Tag zu bewältigen. Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Erfahrungen, welche Richtung dafür besser geeignet ist?


----------



## Florian (22. August 2019)

Von Bamberg nach Bad Windsheim hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ein paar wenige Stellen ist man so definitiv falsch herum unterwegs, aber überwiegend passt es.


----------



## Florian (22. August 2019)

Der Trailanteil ist ganz am Anfang und ganz am Ende eher klein, dazwischen großartig, der Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich nie über S1. Gut mit dem Hardtail zu machen.


----------

